# Why do I have so many house centipedes?



## butchbs1985 (Jan 17, 2011)

First off, I know that they eat other insects / bed-bugs / nasties but I have tons of them this year. Over the past couple years, I've sporadically seen one here or there in the basement but this year they're on the 1st floor as well. Mostly in the bathroom / bathtub.

I'm disturbed because I just finished half my basement which hasn't had water issues in the past with carpet. Since they like moist areas, I'm wondering if they could be in the pad and it's getting wet somehow?? How could I check?

On the other hand, we've been in a drought (northwest Indiana) so maybe my house is just more moist than outside? It's also worth noting that since installing my carpet, I notice daddy long leg spiders as well. Possible correlation?

Thanks for any advice!


----------

